# wlan zwischen zwei häusern



## das_element (15. Juli 2006)

hoi.
Mein Kumpel und ich wollen uns ein kleines W-Lan Netzwerk zwischen unseren Häusern einrichten (Abstand beider Häuser: ca.100m).
Reicht dafür normale WLAN Software aus?

Zwischen den Häusern ist noch ein alter Viehstall (eigentlich nur Holz) stört das die Verbindung?

mfg
Stefan


----------



## yan1 (15. Juli 2006)

das_element hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zwischen den Häusern ist noch ein alter Viehstall (eigentlich nur Holz) stört das die Verbindung?



Ja das stört die Verbindung!
Wenn die Häuser 100 m entfernt sind, rate ich dir von einem Wlan ab! Ein normaler WLAN Router wie ich ihn habe (DI-624 mit 802.11g) reicht für die Hälfte. Ich habe auch versucht mich mit meinem Nachbarn zu verbinden, und habe eine Extra Antenne gekauft. Mit dieser geht das ganze zwar 3 mal so weit, nur es ist extrem laaangsam!
Wenn es irgendwie geht ist ein LAN Kabel immer die bessere Lösung


----------



## das_element (15. Juli 2006)

Hmmm... Das ist ziemlich schlecht 
Naja Kabel... gibts ein 100m LAN-Kabel?


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				das_element hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja Kabel... gibts ein 100m LAN-Kabel?


Ja, als Meterware auf Rollen.
Als fertiges Kabel (also mit Steckern) wirst Du solche Länge aus wohl verständlichen Gründen nicht bekommen..... es sei denn Du lässt es Dir anfertigen.
Schaue Dich einfach mal auf z.b. eBay nach Rollenware um..... i.d.R. bieten die Händler auch gleich die passenden Stecker und Crimpzangen (muss ja keine Profizange sein) billig an.
Du solltest die Entfernung allerdings noch mal nachmessen..... max. 100 Meter.
Hinzu kommt noch dass das Kabel über kurz oder lang einen Kabelbruch erleiden wird, wenn Du es hängend verlegst.
Wenn Du es auf der Erde verlegst, könnte es passieren dass Nachbars Katze mal dran rumknappert. ^^
Wenn Du es verbuddelst, sollte es tief genug sein..... nicht dass Nachbars Oma da mal mit dem Sparten reinsticht. ^^
Zu bedenken ist auch dass Netzwerkkabel nur bedingt wetterfest sind.

Richtantennen fallen ja schon wegen dem Viehstall weg (aber selbst ohne Viehstall gäbe es keine Garantie für eine vernünftige Übertragung).
Wenn die Gebäude hoch genug sind (Sichtkontakt muss bestehen), könntest Du versuchen mit den Richtantennen aufs Dach oder so zu gehen (ohne Garantie).
Aber vergiss dann den/die Blitzableiter nicht..... sonst könntet ihr ein Problem bekommen. 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit währe Glasfaserkabel.
Allerdings brauchst Du dafür auch die entsprechenden Netzwerkkarten..... direkt am Router anschliessen fällt also weg.
Von den Kosten mal ganz abgesehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juli 2006)

Gab es da nicht mal was, dass Vernetzung ueber Grundstuecksgrenzen nicht legal sei? Ich meine ich haette da waehrend der Ausbildung mal was gehoert. Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2006)

Gute Frage.
Bei "Viehstall" denke ich eher an eine ländliche Gegend.
Es könnten also auch verschiedene Häuser auf einem und dem selben Grundstück sein (z.b. alter Bauernhof).
Ich denke auch nicht dass eine Vernetzung illegal ist, wenn die Grundstücke aneinander liegen..... sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht.
Ganz sicher illegal ist es aber wenn öffentliche Wege dazu genutzt werden.
Bei einer drahtlosen Vernetzung dürfte es eher eine Frage der Frequenz und Sendeleistung sein.

Was die Rechtliche Seite des Providers angeht, hängt es davon ab was in dessen AGB steht.
Bei meinem Provider sieht es z.b. so aus dass alle zum Haushalt gehörenden Personen den Anschluss nutzen dürfen..... dazu zählen auch z.b. WG Bewohner.
Mein Provider erlaubt es mir aber auch den Anschluss geschäftlich zu nutzen..... nun könnte ich aber auch im Nebengebäude ein Büro haben.


----------



## Steffen Giers (16. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht kann man irgedwo einen Repeater dazwischen klemmen? Im Viehstall zum Bleistift...


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2006)

Kabelbruch ? Hängend ? Nee.... Ist schon stabil genug, oder wir reden hier von 20 Jahren.

Bedingt wetterfest ? Auch Nee, Plaste löst sich nicht auf, außer Du lebst in unmittelbarer Umgebung eines Kernreaktors, des Bayer-Werks oder ähnlicher Einrichtungen...

Kabel legen ist die preiswerteste Sache und 100m sind an der Grenze des Möglichen.
Wenn man dann die LAN-Router als aktive Boosts benutzt - Router/Switches beidseitig
ans 100m Kabel - sollte es problemlos gehen. Oder im Viehstall, dann können es ruhig mehr
als 100m werden.

WLan : Stichwort Sichtkontakt, sonst kannst Du es eigentlich vergessen. Wenn Du
ansonsten keine Nachbarn hast, könntest Du das Funksignal boosten, was theoretisch
verboten aber praktisch keine Probleme darstellt, aber teuer ist.

Und lasst die Katze nicht in den Richtfunkstrahl kommen, sonst Grillkatze 

Links:
http://www.informationsarchiv.net/statisch/wlan/workshop-bauanleitung-antenne.html
http://www.wimo.com/cgi-bin/verteiler.pl?url=wlanboost_d.htm
http://www.netzwerktotal.de/kabelarten.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2006)

@chmee, keine Ahnung wie lange das Kabel halten soll..... aber sicherlich mehr als nur ein paar Tage. 
Kabelbruch..... dass weisst schon dass 100 Meter Kabel ein "gewisses" eigengewicht haben?
Du weiss sicherlich auch dass sich in unseren Breitengraden hin und wieder angeblich mal Eis bilden soll?
Da haben schon ganz ander Leitungen "nachgegeben".
Ach ja, und Vögel setzen sich bekanntlich ja auch gerne auf Leitungen. 
Wetterfest..... Du weisst schon dass Kunstoff durch die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung aushärtet und/oder porös wird?
Nicht ohne Grund soll man z.b. Autoreifen nur kühl und lichtgeschützt lagern. 

Naja, so eine gegrillte Katze ist schon was leckeres (erinnert mich irgendwie an Alf). ^^

Zum Thema Netzwerkabel selber bauen habe ich noch eine nette Seite gefunden.


----------



## chmee (16. Juli 2006)

@DrDau : Gute Argumente ! Ich bin eher der "kilometerweise in Gebäuden"-Verleger.
Und da hab ich schon sehr abstruse Hängevariationen in Zwischenwänden gesehen.

Also über die ganze Strecke hängen würde ich auch nicht  Ich würde es auch eher
legen oder verbuddeln, logischerweise an Zäunen, Wegen und Wänden entlang.
1. Man weiss wo es liegt.
2. Unwahrscheinlich dass dort jemand anfängt zu bauen.
3. Und wenn, dann kann man sagen, dass dort was liegt. 

Durch die Umwege wird es ein ziemliches Stück länger, aber dafür hat man ja
den Switch im Stall  80m bis zum Stall und nochmal 100 über den Acker zum
zweiten Gebäude, wo ein zweiter Switch auf das Kabel wartet 

Verbuddeln - kühl und lichgeschützt !

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juli 2006)

@chmee, in Zwischenwänden sind ja für gewöhnlich auch Verstrebungen..... durch die dann die Kabel laufen müssen..... in sofern ist auch keine Last auf den Kabeln.

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, alles über 5 Meter freihängend sollte man lieber sein lassen.
Schliesslich kommt zu der "Erdanziehungskraft" ja auch noch die horizontale Zuglast.


----------

